# Food Network Star 2013



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I figure not enough interest for a weekly thread... So here is a season thread.

Seems like the Food Network upped their game with some recognizable faces and people with more polish... (though it seems they planted some early duds for easy eliminations)

And Dooshka has got to go! She gives super models a bad name...

But I was happy with the other lady that went last night as well - both of them needed to go. Hopefully Dooshka next week.

Favorites after first show...

Chad, Stacey, and Chris - though Chris didn't do so well - but I liked him from the Food Truck show.

We laughed at segment with the obesity guy during his presentation with the focus group.. as soon as he mentioned losing weight, he went from red to green. Though I didn't think his potato meal looked healthy.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Chad was the clear winner. I hope his food can keep up with his personality. Well, it may come down to between him and Stacey. I actually liked Rodney, but then I like the tough guy persona. Thought both Andres (weight loss) and Rodney (pie man). Danushka and Damaris (southern belle) sucked big time.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I thought Dooshy girl was definitely going to get the ax, so was surprised that the Peruvian girl got it instead. I will anxiously anticipate her (Dooshy) departure.

I liked Viet! He's such a cute little guy with such a great smile and seemed very nice. I guess I'm a sucker for the 'nice guy'.

I also liked the woman with the short dark hair and the long earrings. I thought she really did about the best of all of them this time around. I don't remember what her POV was, but I don't think as much about that in the beginning because they always need to make adjustments.

I didn't care for the one who calls herself 'Lovely'. I don't expect to see her go far.

ITA - Southern girl needs to go too. Talk about dumb as a box of rocks. I see her staying around a while just for the drama and aggravation factor.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

dthmj said:


> ad.
> 
> Seems like the Food Network upped their game with some recognizable faces


I knew I had seen her before but I wasn't sure where, 
thought she might be a youtube chef 
but then I found this

http://www.foodnetwork.com/stacey-poon-kinney/index.html

"After pursuing her love of a dance, she teamed up with her father to open The Trails Eatery in San Diego, which was featured on Season 2 of Restaurant: Impossible"

now I remember

I think it will be either her or Nikki Dinki, the "90% vegetarian" 
http://www.foodnetwork.com/nikki-dinki/index.html


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

The BEST thing about this season, so far, is that they dumped that 'teams' thing they did last year. I was glad that they listened to the masses on that one!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

sharkster said:


> The BEST thing about this season, so far, is that they dumped that 'teams' thing they did last year. I was glad that they listened to the masses on that one!


Is this for the whole season? I thought maybe it was just for the first ep.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Couldn't figure out where I had seen Russell before (the mohawk dude). He battled on Iron Chef America.

I must not have seen the one with Viet though, because I didn't recognize him.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Danushka was on Chopped. She was obnoxious there too.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> Is this for the whole season? I thought maybe it was just for the first ep.


IIRC, there was some scuttlebutt on this last year that they listened to the people (everybody, including me, hated that format) and were not going to do that again. I could be wrong, as my memory often fails me now, but that's how it is stuck in my head. 

Oh, just to be clear, I didn't mean when they create small teams for the purpose of a weekly challenge. I was referring to the way it was formatted last year where each of the judges (Giada, Bobby, and Alton) had their own team of contestants to mentor.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

bryhamm said:


> Couldn't figure out where I had seen Russell before (the mohawk dude). He battled on Iron Chef America.
> 
> I must not have seen the one with Viet though, because I didn't recognize him.


Russell 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgvKfs5flO4[/media]

Viet
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hknL8NSvpcY[/media]

Danushka 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgJi-oOOhKM[/media]

I've seen every one of these episodes, but didn't recognize any of the contestants until just now 
"oh, yeah, I remember that one"


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Ugh. Dooshka lives another day.

She is one of the most unpleasant people I've ever seen.

But I do agree with the choice they made. That guy wasn't good either.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

sharkster said:


> I was referring to the way it was formatted last year where each of the judges (Giada, Bobby, and Alton) had their own team of contestants to mentor.


Also glad that is gone, but now it seems a little silly to basically have a three-headed host. Bobby seems bored. He can go back to his other 83 shows.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

this guy looked familiar - my wife remembered him from the Great Food Truck Race.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Ugh, Dooshy still there. They should have given the newly-slim guy another chance, NOT her. I think they just like to try and keep the girl to boy ratio even - not to mention keeping the Dooshy drama going longer. double-ugh


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's got to be the drama thing. And keeping us wondering why they kept her and how long they will and all that.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

Clearly the only reason they kept her was for the drama which is... just plain wrong.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

No question the producers had a hand in this weeks elimination. Dooshka really is hateful. The ex-overweight guy at least had an angle.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

They still have the vagina table. Really?! No one has mentioned that to the design staff?!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I LOVE Danushka! I want her around to the end, because I TOTALLY LOL at all of her snarky comments. There is no chance she will win, but I love listening to her comments and looking at her.

This isn't Top Chef! This is looking for people who can be food personalities. Giving her a chance isn't hurting anyone else. It is just providing the audience more entertainment, IMO. I LIKE HER!.

I am cheering for Dinki (semi-vegitarian) to win, because I like her concept and would watch her show. And the guy who beat Bobby Flay on ICA, and the barbecue dude. Damn, he is like soooooo smooth. Just like the woman with kids who owns a restaurant. She is like velvet.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

For those that don't have a chance to win, I don't have a problem in the order they are eliminated. Dooshka isn't going to win but there are several other people that aren't going to win either. The order that they go doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm not that bothered that Danushka stayed and non-weight-loss weight-loss guy went home. He was terrible on camera and I doubt she'll last much longer anyway.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

GoHalos said:


> I'm not that bothered that Danushka stayed and non-weight-loss weight-loss guy went home. He was terrible on camera and I doubt she'll last much longer anyway.


I found his concept... fail. You are targeting a show towards young men who can't cook. Look at the demographics of the Food Network/Cooking channel.

???

Either target your show towards young PEOPLE who can't cook (aka RR's 30 minute meals), or shift to the weight loss theme. He refused to do either. I would never have given his show a glance.

Danushka? Yeah, I'd give crazy girl a chance, sort of like Nadia G.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> They still have the vagina table. Really?! No one has mentioned that to the design staff?!


LOL! I comment on that to Handan every time I see it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

justen_m said:


> I found his concept... fail. You are targeting a show towards young men who can't cook. Look at the demographics of the Food Network/Cooking channel.
> 
> ???
> 
> ...


I agree with you about weight loss guy needing to adjust his POV. There were so many good ways to go with it. I think he could have done it pretty well, had he chosen to listen to them.

Interesting how some of these contestants tend to think they know better than those who have been uber-successful on the network for years.

As for Danushka - I just cannot see the most remote possibility of her doing well with a show. I never thought of comparing her to Nadia G. I really like Nadia, although I will admit she was a bit of an acquired taste. At first I just remember thinking 'really?'. As I kept watching I found that I liked her. I don't see any possibility of that happening with D. But I'm sure they will keep her around for a while.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

gossamer88 said:


> No question the producers had a hand in this weeks elimination. Dooshka really is hateful. The ex-overweight guy at least had an angle.


What was his angle? A show on the Food Network/Cooking Channel for people that don't know how to cook (and presumably don't watch FN/CC)?

He had no camera presence, wasn't a great cook, and had no entertainment value.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

June 16 episode - 

Woo-freakin-hoo! No more Dooshy. There was no way around eliminating her. Had they eliminated the guy I would have stopped watching because it would have been so wrong. I kept thinking, though, that they might have been trying to figure out an angle to keep the drama queen around longer.

Also scary was having the lady with the short, dark hair in the bottom three. Whew! She is too good to be eliminated over one bad day.

I'm really liking the semi-veg girl more and more (sorry - too many still left to remember most of their names). Still like Viet and I hope he gets it together. Chris (food truck guy, right?) seems to be doing better and better. I even didn't find the southern girl (Nikki I believe?) to be too offensive. She must be trying harder, although I still wouldn't watch her. I still don't think Lovely brings anything to the table. The pie guy I'm finding more endearing, although I don't see him making it too far.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sharkster said:


> June 16 episode -
> 
> Woo-freakin-hoo! No more Dooshy. There was no way around eliminating her. Had they eliminated the guy I would have stopped watching because it would have been so wrong. I kept thinking, though, that they might have been trying to figure out an angle to keep the drama queen around longer.
> 
> ...


The Pie Guy reminds me too much of guys we already have on FN like Chef Duff and even Guy Fieri.

I did like Southern Gal as a judge. Totally different demeanor, it was interesting.

Happy that Doshy is gone.

Food truck guy really did do better this episode and is worth keeping around but he doesn't have any real 'pop' to bring to a new show.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Nikki is semi-veg, Damaris is southern girl. I like Nikki a lot. I'm not sure on Damaris, though. I agree that pie guy is way too similar to other FN chefs, I don't see enough different about him that I would watch.

I knew they were sending Dooshy home, just the expressions on Alex's face were enough that if the producers said they HAD to keep her, I think Alex would've come running from offstage and taken her down.

There was absolutely nothing likeable about her or her concept, and her voice just made me want to shoot someone.

Lovey is way too fake for me.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Agree about Lovey. Even hate the name!

Russell was lucky Danuska expressed her boredom. What an idiot!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

When Lovey gets her criticism you can see the "real" Lovey. Not someone I'd want to watch or work with. She'll be gone soon I think.

Too bad Viet has such little camera presence. 

Why were they so upset about food truck / former druggie/alcoholic guy not having shared his story? Do they think that's a selling point for his show? Is there a big audience for former druggie/boozy chefs? 

Nikki has the best "fresh idea" for a show (semi-veggie). I think that Food Network probably _wants_ another Guy Fieri-type like the Pie Guy. I'm thinking it comes down to those two in the finals.

I liked the chopped challenge. :up:

Ironic that Dooshy got "chopped".


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

JoBeth66 said:


> There was absolutely nothing likeable about her or her concept, and her voice just made me want to shoot someone.


That is EXACTLY how I felt about her - her voice was like nails on a chalkboard. I couldn't get over her making funny of the semi-homemade, oops, semi-vegetarian woman's voice a week or two ago.

Seems like you're better off being "Runner-up Cooking Channel also ran" than "Food Network Star". What happened to the Alton Brown wanna be from last season?


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

I like Viet and think he's probably one of the better technical chefs on the show. I'm kind of surprised he took this path (FNS) vs going a Top Chef contestant route. I think he'd do great in Top Chef.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Ironic that Dooshy got "chopped".


So delightfully ironical! 

I hate being schadenfreudy but - nanner nanner nanner. Ok, I'm over it now.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Not that it matters much, but I think she goes by Lovely rather than Lovey. Either way, she's not long for the show.
She was on Hell's Kitchen as well though I don't remember her from there at all.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I looked it up and Lovely was on season 6 of Hell's Kitchen. She was eliminated fairly early.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hell's_Kitchen_(U.S._season_6)

Things quickly got off to a bad start, as Lovely sent fondants to the pass before Hell's Kitchen had even opened (and burnt them as well)

On her elimination: Chef Ramsay's Reason: If people were named for their cooking, her name wouldn't be Lovely, it would be Useless.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I was kinda sad to see Danushka go. She was so incredibly awful in the competition, with such rotten personality (I still remember her behavior from that Chopped episode) and lack of charisma, that she made for some great entertainment as a contrast to some more vivid personae. She would actually be a star on some god-awful reality show ...


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I love Danushka!!!!

Loveley seems like an evil person, Azlen's posts show that.

Viet is probably the best cook, but like somebody said upthread, he would be awesome on Top Chef. He hasn't shown the charisma to be a food network star.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yay. Lovely is gone. What kind of chef makes doughnuts from processed pizza dough?!


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Anyone watch Star Salvation? Travesty.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

sushikitten said:


> Yay. Lovely is gone. What kind of chef makes doughnuts from processed pizza dough?!


That was INSANE. One of her teammates tried to say something. Didn't she taste them? Isn't that the big rule of thumb - taste your food.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

She did taste it. That's the scary thing.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Another big YAY from me, for Lovely getting the boot. With her and Dooshy gone, there are no major irritants left. Even the girl from the south seems to be much less annoying. In fact, I somewhat like her. She's quite attractive too.

This 'Salvation' thing - are they effing kidding me?? I didn't look. Probably won't happen. I'm not a 'watch tv on the computer' person anyway, for the most part. 

That kind of stuff just irks me anyway. It's just not fair to the people who have done well enough to stay on. I absolutely abhor the notion of bringing back somebody who did crappily enough to get eliminated. wrong wrong wrong


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Deep fried bread stick does not make a donut, even if you cover it in sugar. She had to go for that one.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Not tasting your food is so common on these shows. Top Chef chefs are guilty of it as well. Is it arrogance, stupidity or just simply forgetting?


----------



## PotentiallyCoherent (Jul 25, 2002)

gossamer88 said:


> Not tasting your food is so common on these shows. Top Chef chefs are guilty of it as well. Is it arrogance, stupidity or just simply forgetting?


Unless I'm imagining things, she did taste the "donut."


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

She did taste the donut, that wasn't a donut. Deep-fried prepared pizza dough? Ugh. That just sounded awful. Beignets would have been perfect, and really simple to do. So glad Lovely's gone.

I'm really liking Nikki. The whole concept of 'meat on the side' is intriguing, and I'd watch her show.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Lovely was far from Lovely... way too fake IMHO.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I think she tasted a fresh, hot donut - but by the time they go out to the diners and judges it was probably cold... and hard...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dthmj said:


> I think she tasted a fresh, hot donut - but by the time they go out to the diners and judges it was probably cold... and hard...


Even so.....prepared pizza dough should have been alarm bells in so many ways.

Prepared.

Pizza.

It's not much different than the stuff that Domino's makes.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, as soon as she said she was making doughnuts using prepared pizza dough, I knew she was in trouble!

That's insane for a home cook to do, let alone a potential Food Network Star.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

It's what makes me wonder who watches these shows! Like Survivor - learning how to make fire - don't chef's know that using pretty much "prepared" anything is death.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Unless your point of view is going to be "semi-homemade".

Actually, I like that show on Food Network when I remember to watch it (though the host is a bit annoying). I would love more shows that showed how to cook daily food - which needs to be common ingredients - pantry staples - and take little skill or time. Rachel Ray's 30 minute meals was not bad for that - but sometimes she still was a little out there.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

My early guess is "Poon" as my wife loves to call her, or Chad who is representing my home town. I have to root for Chad, and I think he has a decent shot. My wife interviewed at his restaurant yesterday and met him for a brief moment. 

Danushka has it all - bad personality, horrible voice, mediocre cooking skills. How did she make it on this show?


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, I'm bummed that my cute little guy - Viet - is gone.  I was hoping it would be southern girl as she did an awful job once again in presentation. She's cute and I almost, kinda, sorta, like her in a small way. But she just goes into annoying mode every time it seems.

Viet just couldn't do well in front of a camera but he had a lot of other qualities I like.

Who could be thrown in front of a camera, as quickly as they are, and do well? Not too many people. The lady with the short dark hair is definitely the best.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I think their first challenge was unfair to Nicky - a fire alarm? There are many people who are conditioned to panic or at least look for exits, especially those that's been through a fire or a bomb threat, etc. I would expect if she was on TV at the time, that she does NOT ignore it, and instead starts heading for some exit - at least to set the right example. The other 'distractions' were ok and somewhat funny.



> Danushka has it all - bad personality, horrible voice, mediocre cooking skills. How did she make it on this show?


Good for drama ... should have been on TNT ... heh ...


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

secondclaw said:


> I think their first challenge was unfair to Nicky - a fire alarm? There are many people who are conditioned to panic or at least look for exits, especially those that's been through a fire or a bomb threat, etc. I would expect if she was on TV at the time, that she does NOT ignore it, and instead starts heading for some exit - at least to set the right example. The other 'distractions' were ok and somewhat funny.
> 
> Good for drama ... should have been on TNT ... heh ...


Agreed on the fire alarm. That didn't seem at all on the same level as what happened to the other contestants.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

nickels said:


> Danushka has it all - bad personality, horrible voice, mediocre cooking skills. How did she make it on this show?


She's proof that I am not as shallow as some people accuse me of. Totally my type looks-wise, but hells bells, I'd be outta there as soon as she started talking.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Not even close to my type. She looked like she needed a good meal, let alone cook one.

I've seen more meat on a butcher's pencil!


----------



## squigy0 (Mar 20, 2003)

jradosh said:


> Why were they so upset about food truck / former druggie/alcoholic guy not having shared his story? Do they think that's a selling point for his show? Is there a big audience for former druggie/boozy chefs?


HA! Maybe. Remember back to previous seasons of this show though, they're really big on 1) the contestants coming up with a theme or pov & sticking with it, and 2) that theme or pov being something that the star can relate on a personal level so that people watching the show think a person is talking to them rather than at them from their tv screen.

Also, I've definitely been weighing the PROs and CONs on the lack of teams this year. While I really enjoyed the chefs defending their stars and having a vested interest in them, I think I enjoy more that they're all giving a critical third-party look at each of the stars, and not just holding onto them because they happen to be on their team. Plus, Alton's been downright brutally honest almost to the point of nasty (which I'm loving), and I think he dialed that back again last season.

I wonder if the vouching for stars backfired since last year's winner has had a total of one show on the network, and apparently now just blogs for the website but seemingly nothing else.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

squigy0 said:


> I wonder if the vouching for stars backfired since last year's winner has had a total of one show on the network, and apparently now just blogs for the website but seemingly nothing else.


I think if he could come up with a "reality" / contest / undercover show they'd put him on every night

that seems to be the direction the "Food" Network is going


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I would agree about the fire alarm thing being unfair. Who would just keep rolling if there was a fire alarm going? Who should be expected to keep rolling with a fire alarm going?? Stupid


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

With the fire alarm, maybe they were looking for a better response? As I recall, she crossed her arms and just stood there. I think a better response would be to announce to the camera a fire alarm was going off, and ask the crew if everything was ok - if they said yeah, then she said - Ok, let's just roll with this and she could try to continue.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Fire alarm was unfair. That's not like spilling the olive oil or having ingredients missing. I personally know people who have died in fires. I would be very, very angry if there was a false fire alarm. Angry, as in, beat Alton to a pulp.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

I kinda of agree with the fire alarm thing - but just standing there and looking around is not the appropriate response either. Keep talking or leave the building.

- 

I don't think any of the contestants have a POV I want to watch, not that there is much cooking on FN. ( Sandwich King is still on though. )


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Pie guy is starting to really bug me. 

I would love to see one episode where they all get 'gussied up' and would actually look like they would on a real show.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I absolutely hate the fact that they are having the online competition with the people who couldn't hack it. So not fair to the people who are still there and trying so hard. I know they've brought back people in the past and it really makes me totally lose interest enough to not really want to watch anymore. 

BAD idea, Food Network!!!


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Hot4Bo said:


> I absolutely hate the fact that they are having the online competition with the people who couldn't hack it. So not fair to the people who are still there and trying so hard. I know they've brought back people in the past and it really makes me totally lose interest enough to not really want to watch anymore.
> 
> BAD idea, Food Network!!!


Don't blame Food Network, blame Bravo/Top Chef. Food Network just ripped off the idea.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

GoHalos said:


> Don't blame Food Network, blame Bravo/Top Chef. Food Network just ripped off the idea.


That is the same thing I said. Last Chance Kitchen rip off indeed.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I've never watched any of those other shows so I didn't know it was a ripoff. I truly hate it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

7/14/13 episode - 

Well, I'm over pie guy too! They did make the right pick this week with eliminating Chad, IMO. That was going nowhere. But pie guy is just missing completely every time he presents. His pie was the only thing that saved him this time.

AFAIK, it's all about Nikki and Stacey. They are the only two who are pleasant to watch. I also don't see any POVs that are interesting, though.

The only one who has left, so far, I even liked at all was Viet and I'm sure he's not coming back. That said, I continue to HATE that stupid online competition to bring back one of the losers.

ETA - Just one more thing...Is it rude to suggest that Stacey should delete the 'Poon' from her name? For some reason that kind of - I don't know. Stacey Kinney sounds very nice.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Disagree. If you've watched before the one thing that is usually mandatory by now is a solid point-of-view. Russell apparently is the only contestant in the history of the show to still be working on that aspect of his cooking and not been eliminated. I've never seen anyone get that far without a clear vision. I still think Stacey is going to win.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Pie guy is totally an idiot. Last week he sang that stupid song, and they hated it and told him he had to focus on describing the food. So this week what does he do? Stupid comedy routine. What job does he think he's auditioning for?! Songwriter stand-up comic? Or _food network_ star? Moron.

I think Nikki is going to win. But yeah, totally beween her and Stacey and the rest of them are just filler at this point.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

sharkster said:


> 7/14/13 episode -
> 
> ETA - Just one more thing...Is it rude to suggest that Stacey should delete the 'Poon' from her name? For some reason that kind of - I don't know. Stacey Kinney sounds very nice.


The "poon" in her name is comical to the point of absurdity. You'd think someone would clue her in to what that word means. I may facebook friend her just to give her the link to that word on the Urban Dictionary.

Imagine watching a show featuring Bobby SkinFlute-Flay. Kind of crushes the credibility.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

nickels said:


> The "poon" in her name is comical to the point of absurdity. You'd think someone would clue her in to what that word means. I may facebook friend her just to give her the link to that word on the Urban Dictionary.
> 
> Imagine watching a show featuring Bobby SkinFlute-Flay. Kind of crushes the credibility.


How could she not know what the name means? Nobody is that sheltered when they're in the restaurant business. At least her specialty isn't pies...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Nobody finds it comical that Food Network spent weeks doing an online show, that I doubt hardly anyone watched, just to bring back a shlub who was instantly sent home once again? They pretty much wasted a week on the real show for this nonsense. I was hoping they'd bring back Chad, no such luck. I never expected Nikki to still be around when we first started this season, but she is quickly becoming a favorite to win it. I still feel like it is her or Stacey - the rest are just not good enough. Damaris is impressing and hanging around but IMO she is too racy for the food network.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

It was quiet ironic ... she really had no business coming back.

I do agree that the final race is between Stacey and Nikki, and I bet on Nikki winning it, she seems most comfortable in front of the camera. I do like Damaris, but she's awkward at times, though probably more fun and unique than the other two.



nickels said:


> Nobody finds it comical that Food Network spent weeks doing an online show, that I doubt hardly anyone watched, just to bring back a shlub who was instantly sent home once again? They pretty much wasted a week on the real show for this nonsense. I was hoping they'd bring back Chad, no such luck. I never expected Nikki to still be around when we first started this season, but she is quickly becoming a favorite to win it. I still feel like it is her or Stacey - the rest are just not good enough. Damaris is impressing and hanging around but IMO she is too racy for the food network.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The way Nikki talked right over the donut guy made me wince. 

I don't know. I just don't see a star there. In any of them. If you took two or three of them and melded them into one person it would be cool. They just seem all too....uncomfortable? I don't know what word I am looking for, but I don't see an Alton Brown or Rachel Ray there.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

betts4 said:


> The way Nikki talked right over the donut guy made me wince.


You mean Stacey.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

betts4 said:


> The way Nikki talked right over the donut guy made me wince.
> 
> I don't know. I just don't see a star there. In any of them. If you took two or three of them and melded them into one person it would be cool. They just seem all too....uncomfortable? I don't know what word I am looking for, but I don't see an Alton Brown or Rachel Ray there.


That was Stacey not Nikki. Agreed - some are better than others, but none of this year's contestants are star worthy.

What I am finding more interesting is how these people are so friendly to each other in real life. On FaceBook a lot of them post and comment on each others pages. I often see Russel and Rodney commenting on Chad's posts and also Stacey. Something about this makes me like all of them a lot more.

Stacey's FB status:


> Tough to watch ‪#‎foodnetworkstar‬ tonight. Jim is a super cool guy. Sad I didn't give him room to shine. ‪#‎learning‬ ‪#‎growing‬


and a reply from Rodney:


> Rodney Henry: Girl, Its nerve racking. Don't be to tough on yourself. Your the jam. Love you. RH


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Stacey.

Yep. I knew it was the dark haired gal.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

nickels said:


> What I am finding more interesting is how these people are so friendly to each other in real life. On FaceBook a lot of them post and comment on each others pages. I often see Russel and Rodney commenting on Chad's posts and also Stacey. Something about this makes me like all of them a lot more.


Oh my. I went to check out the FB pages and bam. It hit me.

It didn't click before, but Rodney is Dangerously Delicious pie man. Dangerously Delicious Pies is located here in Baltimore. I have gotten pies from them. Now I realize I met him about 3 or 4 years ago when I went to pick up a savory pie, but since then have only dealt with women that work there. The pies are NOT cheap so I usually only get one a year or if there is a special sale. The shop is down in Canton/Baltimore now, but used to be up the street from me in Hampden.

http://dangerouspiesbalt.com/2013/07/the-next-food-network-star-tonight-9pm/

Ack, he's going to be coming to the bar I hang at on tuesdays - Rocket to Venus. Wheee.


> Rocket to Venus. Sunday June 30th. Join myself and my main man, Chad Rosenthal for a boss viewing party. Pie and BBQ all around. Waylon James on the snowball machine. Sean K. Preston will be performing a short set at he end of the show. 8pm party starts Show starts at 9pm. Tell your friends. Pie for Life. Don't forget to vote for Rodney @Foodnetwork.com/foodnetworkstar. See you Sunday. RH


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

So nice to see Lovely come back and go RIGHT back out. I hate the 'last chance kitchen' thing, and I wish they wouldn't do it. 

I agree it's between Stacey & Nikki at this point. I don't know how pie guy is hanging on - you can hardly understand anything he says, and his pies (with the exception of a very few) haven't even been wowing the judges.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Was glad to see Lovely come and go so quick. The whole Salvation thing was stupid IMO.

I liked how Lovely tried to spin things when she left..meaning she beat all those other folks so she is a winner blah blah blah. Don't let the door hit in on your big ol' you know what girlfriend.


----------



## rorrim (Jun 21, 2005)

betts4 said:


> It didn't click before, but Rodney is Dangerously Delicious pie man. Dangerously Delicious Pies is located here in Baltimore. I have gotten pies from them. Now I realize I met him about 3 or 4 years ago when I went to pick up a savory pie, but since then have only dealt with women that work there. The pies are NOT cheap so I usually only get one a year or if there is a special sale. The shop is down in Canton/Baltimore now, but used to be up the street from me in Hampden.


He has a store on H Street in NE DC as well, close to where H meets Maryland Ave and Florida Ave. I like to stop there when I am over that way. The pies are excellent!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

rorrim said:


> He has a store on H Street in NE DC as well, close to where H meets Maryland Ave and Florida Ave. I like to stop there when I am over that way. The pies are excellent!


Well, d'oh, I just realized that was JUNE not July event at Rocket. Oh well.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

You know, thinking back on it, you would think that the Pizza pie guy with his "500 year old yeast" would have been more interesting to Rodney, who makes pies.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I will be SHOCKED if nikki doesn't win this.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

The "500 year old yeast" thing was a laugh. What really happens is that you start out with a starter culture, and then, over the course of a few months, the original yeast strain is replaced with local yeast strains, and then you have the same yeast everyone else in your area has.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Has anyone watched Salvation kitchen? There are only four eps about 5-7 minutes each. Robert Irvine was the sole judge (or appeared to be...there might have been behind-the-scenes input) of the winning dish/chef and two of Lovely's wins I would have gone the other way.

For example:



Spoiler



A too-salty dish that actually used the ingredient well and creatively VS a tasty dish that barely used the ingredient in a lackluster way.

Robert specifically says THE INGREDIENT IS THE MOST IMPORTANT THING... then Lovey won with the lackluster use of the ingredient.



Oh we'll, glad she's gone again.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Sushikitten - Wow, that is weird. Makes one think the fix was in. haha - Nah, that would never happen.  

Maybe they just wanted to put somebody in who didn't stand a chance and have, as somebody else already mentioned, a wasted episode to buy another week for the current finalists.

I'm just glad she was out quickly. Even though I find a couple of the ones left rather annoying, every one of them is better than her.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I will be SHOCKED if nikki doesn't win this.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I have no idea why they are keeping Rodney around. Nikki is still 10 times better than him on her off day. He certainly has a personality but he mumbles a lot and is so hard to understand, that would not be a show I want to watch. And his food hasn't been the best tasting or executed with any type of consistency, it boggles the mind why he didn't get the axe.

I disagree with their choice this week.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Ditto. Pie guy must go!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Nikki had one bad week. Pie guy has had one good week long ago. He should have gone. Both made pretty pathetic dishes. Pie guy's was more poor execution, while Nikki's was more bad concept (a huge plate of non-pilaf rice with a tiny piece of salmon? Too much of a departure for this 60/70's steak house/supper club).

Let's look at who, realistically, might have/had a chance at a show on FN or Cooking Channel. Stacey (silky smooth, perfect delivery), Nikki (best concept) absolutely. Damaris, sure. She reminds me a bit of Melissa d'Arabian. Russel? Maybe, with lots of polishing of his on-screen persona. Pie Guy? I don't see it, but Sandwich King Jeff Mauro has a show, so who knows.

I liked last night's episode. As soon as they walked into the restaurant for the elimination challenge, I shuddered and thought, "total 70's supper club vibe." This was only re-enforced with the five plates that were brought out. Looks like the dishes haven't changed in 40 years. The vegetables for each dish consisted of pathetic afterthoughts. And boxed potatoes? Seriously? Your business has been declining? Yeah, all your patrons are dying and your dishes are older than the younger crowd you need to attract.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Stacey might have a smooth delivery but as time goes on I really dislike watching her - it does seem fake. I'd watch something Nikki or Demaris put out, they have a more natural likable quality.

I'm tired of hearing about Russell and his sins.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

What in the hell do they see in Pie Guy?? Seriously, and they said that they were taking into account everything from each of them from the whole competition - and they pick Nikki? 

Russell's whole 'sin' thing doesn't even make sense to me, in terms of an entire POV for a show. Nothing he cooks makes that bridge. But at least he has a presence and articulacy that is watchable. Pie Guy has none of that, IMO.

Even Demaris is really doing a lot better. I don't find her nearly as annoying as I did in the beginning. Stacey does push the giant, non-moving, smile too much. That's a shame, as I like people who are polished and articulate. I think Nikki should still be a contender, particularly above pie dude. We'll probably see her on the Cooking Channel.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

sharkster said:


> Seriously, and they said that they were taking into account everything from each of them from the whole competition - and they pick Nikki?


I wonder the same thing. Has Rodney even won a week? I know Nikki has. Are we even watching the same show?


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

sharkster said:


> I think Nikki should still be a contender, particularly above pie dude. We'll probably see her on the Cooking Channel.


Agreed. She might end up like Kelsey Nixon, top four finisher in season four, who's on the Cooking Channel. http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/chefs/kelsey-nixon.html


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I think her blowing the pilaf thing was HUGE in the judges minds.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

justen_m said:


> Agreed. She might end up like Kelsey Nixon, top four finisher in season four, who's on the Cooking Channel. http://www.cookingchanneltv.com/chefs/kelsey-nixon.html


While I recall finding Kelsey mildly annoying, during her season of NFNS, I actually find that she does a very good job on her show on the CC and have been watching it since it began. She was a pleasant surprise to me.

While I am a very experienced cook, and I still enjoy her show, I also think her show would be a great teaching tool for new cooks.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

snowjay said:


> I wonder the same thing. Has Rodney even won a week? I know Nikki has. Are we even watching the same show?


If he has even won a single week, it must not have been that spectacular because I have no recollection of it. Even before he opens his mouth I don't find anything watchable about him. But once he does open his mouth I am certain that I'm not the least bit interested. He doesn't speak well, he goes off on tangents where he's a legend in his own mind, and he has pigeonholed himself into an area that just wouldn't really make a show.

As much as I thought Jeff Mauro's sandwich shtick was too specific, at least I find him pleasant to watch. He can be entertaining and still do a good cooking show, for what it is. I don't think pie dude has that quality AT ALL.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Does winning even matter? Why doesn't the guy from last season have a show????


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I think Guy Fieri is probably the most successful winner and even his original show didn't do well.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

NJChris said:


> Does winning even matter? Why doesn't the guy from last season have a show????


The prize these days is a Pilot. In other words, no real promise of a show.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

Ugh - had they not said they are evaluating entire history, dismissing Nikky may have made sense, but this doesn't. Things like pilaf (I didn't know either what it meant) are facts, easy to learn, but natural camera presence is not. I think at this point I like Demaris to win - she seems to be the most fun, though I liked Nikky's POV the best (it's close to my own style of cooking). And yea - the pie man needs to go.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

NJChris said:


> Does winning even matter? Why doesn't the guy from last season have a show????


He did have one episode of a new show but I guess it didn't stick. I think you only get a pilot and if they don't think it will get ratings it gets pulled.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bryhamm said:


> I think her blowing the pilaf thing was HUGE in the judges minds.


agreed - i think they were offended by that. still, very shocking that they cut her.

I will not watch anything Rodneys does if he wins - purely on principle. I demand cooking hosts who can actually cook.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

bigpuma said:


> He did have one episode of a new show but I guess it didn't stick. I think you only get a pilot and if they don't think it will get ratings it gets pulled.


i could never get past his yellow teeth


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

I still don't get his whole "pie style" concept. Wrapping everything in undercooked, over-floured dough is not a "style". His food has been among the worst in just about every episode (including ones where he actually MADE pie), his concept is terrible, his delivery is terrible, you can't understand 75% of what he says, and the other 25% is just enough to make you roll your eyes.

I wouldn't watch him, ever.

I'm shocked that they cut Nikki instead of him. I think it's really between Damaris & Stacey, and I think Damaris probably gets it because Stacey is too plastic-y.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

danielhart said:


> i could never get past his yellow teeth


and the pale skin and red lips. He is just one creepy dude IMO and I haven't had any desire to watch any shows they dump him into.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

NJChris said:


> Does winning even matter? Why doesn't the guy from last season have a show????


I watched an episode of something on FN with him in it. There was a close-up of him licking something all weird. It was disgusting and he was very uncomfortable on camera:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/rebel-eats/index.html

As for Nikki - shocked! 
I really didn't like Stacey "Poon" when this show ended. She smiled every time Nikki had problems. Her face dropped when Nikki did well. I find Stacey's personality repulsive. She should think back to when she was flubbing and who helped her out. I'm beginning to think there is no star this year. Someone will win, but there are true stars in that group.

BTW - Stacey has already shown her true colors by appearing on Restaurant Impossible. Hard to respect or take advice from someone who failed.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't mind pie guy.

But I'm rooting for Damarius.


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

I was talking to Demandred about the Jeff Mauro thing. I think sandwiches are a more viable concept because they're more versatile. There are only so many things you can make "pie style." Pot pies, hand pies, quiche, standard pie, that beef wrapped in puff pastry thing from Hell's Kitchen. 

Salmon and rice pilaf pie? Not so much.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

magaggie said:


> I was talking to Demandred about the Jeff Mauro thing. I think sandwiches are a more viable concept because they're more versatile. There are only so many things you can make "pie style." Pot pies, hand pies, quiche, standard pie, *that beef wrapped in puff pastry thing from Hell's Kitchen*.
> 
> Salmon and rice pilaf pie? Not so much.


You mean Beef Wellington?


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

Yeah, that's it, the words wouldn't come to me!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

The conspiracy theorists out there think that the fix is in for Stacey.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

nickels said:


> The conspiracy theorists out there think that the fix is in for Stacey.


That's a shame. I would not watch anything she was on.

I was interested that in this episode with Robert she said that he came to her restaurant and 'rescued her'. I watch a lot of the Restaurant Impossible episodes but don't remember hers. I really wish Nikki was still in it. Russell and her had the two POV's that were most interesting to be developed into a regular show. I eat a LOT of meals where meat really is just a sort of side dish.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

We were shocked and upset to see Nikki go. She could have won the whole thing, and I just don't think pie guy and the "food sin" guy are very good. Damaris is ok. 

Stacey's episode of Restaurant Impossible is S02E10, "The Trails." It's available on Amazon Prime Instant for free, if you have Prime.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I remember Stacey's episode of Restaurant Impossible. I recognized her right away. I was wondering if she'd ever mention that Robert bailed her out. I'm glad she finally did.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

crowfan said:


> Stacey's episode of Restaurant Impossible is S02E10, "The Trails." It's available on Amazon Prime Instant for free, if you have Prime.


Thanks for the episode info! I was cruising around the guide trying to find the episode the other day. I have Prime, so now I will check it out.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I don't get the judges criticism of Stacey. I don't see what they see. Except for maybe the over-anxiousness.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

gossamer88 said:


> I don't get the judges criticism of Stacey. I don't see what they see. Except for maybe the over-anxiousness.


The criticism is something that lots of the guest judges have said also. A fake face. She may be over anxious and tries to cover it by smiling too much and being sometimes in your face (remember the donut guy). The one time she did really well was when she relaxed a little and told a story before going into the food description.

I think Damaris is able to do that the best. A combination of a homey feel and explaining the dish. Everytime one of them does that the judges love it. I think Pie Man is trying too hard to impress them with his entertaining because he can't really talk like a food network person. he can't really describe the food that is in the pie in a way to help the audience understand and want to make it at home.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

I was so surprised -they canned Nikki over Pie Guy!??! 

I'm still rooting for Demaris... although, Nikki had my favorite 'idea' for her show. I think that concept would be a nice add to FN. 
Hopefully y'all are right, and she'll get a CC show. I need to see if I even have that channel. 

I also noticed how mean Stacey seemed to come off this time. Her sneers seemed more personal than competitive - don't think I had noticed that before, so could just be an edit.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Holy crap... how could they even think pie guys pitch was good (neat concept but terrible delivery as usual) and to give him a pilot over Stacey??? I'm no fan of Stacey but thats unbelievable. They must be piping in some good stuff into the studios.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I think it was Bob who said it that the concept was a little lost, but Rodney is a character. Look at his one liners that come out of him.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am so happy that Stacey is out and those three are in. Stacey's pitch was horrible. 

I liked the Pie guy and Russell's pilots but thought Damaris's pilot was a bit odd. The guy she brought in looked like a actor trying to look like a nerd. But it's not just that. She is showing MEN how to cook. Why not make it men and women both. Make it open to anyone that wants to impress their loved one. 

This sort of reminds me of the show where the 5 guys all came in and did a makeover of a clients house, clothes, style and got him ready for a great dinner to impress his lady.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

I was underwhelmed by the pilots. Damaris just wasn't herself, didn't make eye contact with the audience, and the pie makeover and 'sin' concepts are stupid ... ugh ...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't think I will be voting either. I just went to vote and it asked for access to my FB account, friends, and information. 

Uh. No.

You can also vote by phone if you don't want to allow that access. Eh. Too much trouble.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Did anyone else notice the stupid set of Damaris' pilot? It's VERY weird to have a washer/dryer combo in a kitchen. They could have shot to the side of it but instead it was very clearly in the shots.

I think, judging strictly by the pilots, only Rodney deserves to win. Not that I'd watch his show but he did have the best pilot, IMO.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

I was surprised that they didn't want to see Stacey's pilot (and that they kicked off Nikki last week, too), but, of the three finalists, I'd have to give it to Damaris, as the other two I don't think I'd want to watch. 

Damaris was at least watchable, and we've seen before that they don't always use the winner's POV for the actual show (like Melissa d'Arabian in season 5, where her POV was "Kitchen Survival Guide", but her show ended up being "Ten Dollar Dinners". I think they could reformulate Damaris' POV to something watchable.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Hot4Bo said:


> Did anyone else notice the stupid set of Damaris' pilot? It's VERY weird to have a washer/dryer combo in a kitchen. They could have shot to the side of it but instead it was very clearly in the shots.


I actually didn't notice the washer/dryer in her pilot, but that is a common configuration in European kitchens. No clue as to why they did that for her pilot, though.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

This is a screenshot of the video on the Food Network site. I stopped the video at the right time but it put up the menu bar. You can still see the washer/dryer though. This was when she was introducing the guy but it was shown a few other times as well.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Einselen said:


> I think it was Bob who said it that the concept was a little lost, but Rodney is a character. Look at his one liners that come out of him.


You mean when you can understand him. And I'm sure he's a nice guy and is certainly a character, but I don't think "teaching" is his thing.

Basically his whole show is taking other peoples dishes and putting a crust over them. Really? That's gonna get old quick.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

betts4 said:


> I am so happy that Stacey is out and those three are in. Stacey's pitch was horrible.
> 
> I liked the Pie guy and Russell's pilots but thought Damaris's pilot was a bit odd. The guy she brought in looked like a actor trying to look like a nerd. But it's not just that. She is showing MEN how to cook. Why not make it men and women both. Make it open to anyone that wants to impress their loved one.


Well women are allowed to watch. 

Don't over think it, it's just a concept to show people how to make easy southern dishes and reel in a male audience. The women will always watch but it makes it more interesting for men if men can identify with the show.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

I get a "Guy Fieri" feel from the Pie Guy. Overcompensating personality for lack of being able to cook. (And I like Guy's "Diners Drive-Ins and Dives" show.)


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

betts4 said:


> The guy she brought in looked like a actor trying to look like a nerd.


Way worse than a nerd... a hipster!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hot4Bo said:


> Did anyone else notice the stupid set of Damaris' pilot? It's VERY weird to have a washer/dryer combo in a kitchen. They could have shot to the side of it but instead it was very clearly in the shots.
> 
> I think, judging strictly by the pilots, only Rodney deserves to win. Not that I'd watch his show but he did have the best pilot, IMO.





GoHalos said:


> I actually didn't notice the washer/dryer in her pilot, but that is a common configuration in European kitchens. No clue as to why they did that for her pilot, though.


Actually it's not that uncommon around here (baltimore). Not so much in apartments but in the small rowhomes we have. That kitchen in the pilot could have been my neighbor's kitchen almost exactly.


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Actually it's not that uncommon around here (baltimore). Not so much in apartments but in the small rowhomes we have. That kitchen in the pilot could have been my neighbor's kitchen almost exactly.


I guess I didn't word it correctly. There's really nothing wrong with having it in the kitchen. I just thought it was a REALLY odd choice to have that as a set for a pilot for a TV show.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Said it earlier and I'll say it again - Damaris is too racy for the network. She is using too much "sex" on a family channel. The 7 sins... how far can you go with adding sugar, bacon, and bourbon to every dish? Pie Guy - same thing.... Take any dish and put it in a pie shell. Wow, that will be fun to watch every week. At this point I'm at a loss as none of these three are star worthy. If pie guy wasn't a mush mouth I'd say he'd win and they just give him a different show from his concept. I have no urge to vote, as I don't like any of the pilots that were shown nor would I watch any of them.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

nickels said:


> Said it earlier and I'll say it again - Damaris is too racy for the network. She is using too much "sex" on a family channel.


...oh, come on. She's a moderate flirt at best.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Can't believe I'm saying this but I like Russell's pilot the best. Pie Guy's was the worse.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

nickels said:


> Said it earlier and I'll say it again - Damaris is too racy for the network. She is using too much "sex" on a family channel. ...


I only watch giada for the recipes

[media]http://onefunphotobooth.com/p7pmm/supcache/giada-de-laurentiis-pics-1.jpg[/media]click to enlarge ...


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

jamesl said:


> I only watch giada for the recipes
> 
> [media]http://onefunphotobooth.com/p7pmm/supcache/giada-de-laurentiis-pics-1.jpg[/media]click to enlarge ...


Ah yes, my favorite recipe of melons on the beach. :up:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I dislike Rodney and think he should have been gone long ago...but I liked his pilot the best. I liked when Jeff the sandwich guy made everything into a sandwich so I guess I'd like someone turning dishes into pies. Not that I'd actually watch it--the three minutes we saw was just about right. 

Sin guy? Blah. Wow, your ice cream is Cabernet? Well here's a completely unrelated but it has alcohol in it so it's related bourbon ice cream with bacon. That's almost like "Here's a cheese sandwich" and him saying "Well here's a slab of homemade candied bacon with parm sprinkled on it." 

I like Demeris but her pilot sucked.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Can we rewind and make them let Nikki do a pilot? Of the 3 of them, only Damaris would be watchable, but I don't think I'd watch her show much, either. I'm so tired of 'pie style', I hope they send him home 'pie style'. 

Russell's pilot was boring. It was better than Rodney's, but only just. Damaris' concept is at least intriguing, but still not overly interesting to watch.

Meh.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

JoBeth66 said:


> I'm so tired of 'pie style'


I thought it was just me. Hearing that now is like nails on a chalkboard. Way over used just like his use of awesome. And I think he's a nice guy, I just don't think he has a tv persona. Rock & Roll persona yes, tv not so much.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I find it unbelievable that creepy pie guy, with his ridiculous notion of making anything into a pie, is still there. That said, however, and as I'm sure we all know by now, they know who they want to 'win' from pretty early on and they do what it takes to make that happen.

I don't think it's pie guy they want to win but they want somebody ridiculous and weak in there to make the 'win' look more legit.

I think they picked southern girl out a long time ago. 

I think sins guy did a good job and I love his change to 'guilty pleasures'. That sounds a lot better and has a lot of possibilities. The briefcase thing was kind of cool. He did a good job, although I would have probably chosen a different venue (i.e. something savory in lieu of ice cream) to get a wider appeal.

The southern girl does a pretty good job but she needs a LOT of work. I think her POV is too narrow. She will probably win because she is the one I think they want to win. The only one who would totally shock me for the win would be pie dude. Aside from Dooshy, IMO, he was the worst of the bunch.

I went onto the website and tried to vote but they want to force you into Facebook and I have no interest in joining FB again. Sucks that these voting type things not only want to push you into social media but they ask for too much personal info. I hate making phone calls so I didn't make that choice either. I guess not having voted means I have no right to speak but, oh well.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

JoBeth66 said:


> *Can we rewind and make them let Nikki do a pilot?*


This. Please!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

How much you wanna bet Nikki shows up on The Cooking Channel? I think she will and I would watch.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

betts4 said:


> This. Please!


Yep - too bad there is no 'write-in' vote - I would have actually bothered. The idea that 'mentors' picked these people for the network to choose from is laughable.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Pie style.



Hubby thinks they're grooming Damaris to take Paula Deen's "southern" spot.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

JoBeth66 said:


> Pie style.
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby thinks they're grooming Damaris to take Paula Deen's "southern" spot.


OMG, warn me when you're gonna scare the crap out of me  I wasn't paying attention and just switched to the next tab without looking at what was coming up.

You're Hubby is brilliant. Didn't even think that they need a new Southerner to take PD's place. Damaris certainly ain't gonna do it. People of my husband's generation used to have a word for women like her ... I won't use it here (I'd get banned); but, she certainly is not gonna have a show that I would wanna watch.

I was just thinking they must have been out behind restaurants , in back of the dumpsters, checking for restaurant rejects to come up with this group of contestants. I've never been so bored by a show in my life. Haven't voted yet ... don't intend to. Don't want any one of them to win.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

JoBeth66 said:


> Pie style.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Is that Octo-pie?

Watched last night and we both agreed that Rodney's pilot was the most watchable. However, we wouldn't watch ANY of them (including Stacey and Nikki) on a regular basis.

The ONLY Food Network 'Star" in all the seasons is Guy Fierri anyway!


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

From a pure look at the pilot standpoint, Rodney did the best job, although I hate to say it. I liked Damaris's viewpoint and pitch but her on camera performance was lacking - yeah I can see the network grooming her as the next Southern belle. I didn't get Russell's concept at all - here's product A, now I make Product B using fat/salt/sugar/alcohol, that has no relation to product A .

I don't get Rodney's concept as the basis for an entire series - here, I'll make a pie out of your dish and taste test it to the original - OK, for 1 show, but just a ego boost/crusher for the rest of the season. However, I can see Guy Fieri coming to Pie Guy's shop for a one off interview in his DDD show .

Wish I would have seen a pilot for Nikki's concept of veggies - that's the only one I can resonate with as far as cooking ideas and how I eat naturally. I certainly don't need more "sins" in my diet!

Also wish they would have changed mentors for each of the finalist's pilots instead of using Guy for all.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

TonyTheTiger said:


> ...
> The ONLY Food Network 'Star" in all the seasons is Guy Fierri anyway!


http://www.foodnetwork.com/food-network-star-past-winners/package/index.html

The Hearty Boys - who? Never heard of them till just now.
Guy Fieri - Like him or think he is a d*, the guy is a star.
Amy Finley - pretty sure she quit and moved to France. Meh
Aaron McCargo Jr - let's face it, he didn't deserve to win. The runner up is currently more popular on FN, Adam Gertler. 
Melissa d'Arabian - is Ten Dollar meals even on still?
Aarti Sequeira - I was sick of hearing Aarti Party after the first time it came out of her mouth. MIA on the FN as far as I can tell.
Justin Warner - saw a pilot of his show. Terrible. This kid is too weird to be a star.

IMO finding a person like Guy Fieri give this show all of the credibility it needs to continue.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I rest my case!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

They don't even mention the sandwich guy in the past winners.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I see Melissa pop up on one of the food channels now and then. She's still listed on FN site.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

The Hearty Boys? I've never heard of them either. I thought Guy was the first winner, apparently not.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Sandwich guy didn't win, right?

I liked The Hearty Boys.


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> Sandwich guy didn't win, right?


No, Jeff Mauro (The Sandwich King) did win season 7. I enjoy his show.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

I always like Aarti Party the best 
she was always so enthusiastic and seemed so happy 
she seemed competent in the kitchen and her food was I something I genuinely wanted to try 

I've seen sandwich guy on Chopped All Starts twice I think 
he didn't impress me 

diners drive-ins and dives is a great show 
I always want to try the places he goes to 
however he has a regular cooking show that just doesn't impress me too much 
he seems somewhat competent in the show, but all the rings and -- I don't know -- he just reminds of the fat, drunk uncle manning the the BBQ and flipping burgers on the holidays


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Is that Octo-pie?
> 
> Watched last night and we both agreed that Rodney's pilot was the most watchable. However, we wouldn't watch ANY of them (including Stacey and Nikki) on a regular basis.
> 
> The ONLY Food Network 'Star" in all the seasons is Guy Fierri anyway!


Cthulu pie.


----------



## paracelsus (Jun 23, 2002)

Nice interview with the three finalists on Alton Brown's podcast http://www.nerdist.com/2013/08/the-alton-browncast-7-and-then-there-were-three/


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I haven't listened to it yet but on twitter someone commented that pie guy talks over everyone and Alton said it was even edited...A LOT.


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

nickels said:


> http://www.foodnetwork.com/food-network-star-past-winners/package/index.html
> 
> The Hearty Boys - who? Never heard of them till just now.
> Guy Fieri - Like him or think he is a d*, the guy is a star.
> ...


Justin would have done well if he had created Good Eats 2.0. He had the food science know-how to pull it off. It would have been cool to see Alton-esque quirkiness paired with modern techniques.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm ok with the winner.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

snowjay said:


> I'm ok with the winner.


Of the three finalists? Sure. I'll bet pie guy gets a show too. (The runners up seem to do better on cooking channel anyway)

I'm not sure if I preferred the setup last season or not, but the talent seemed really weak this year imho.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am okay with the winner and I hope they actually do something with her and get her a show.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

paracelsus said:


> Nice interview with the three finalists on Alton Brown's podcast http://www.nerdist.com/2013/08/the-alton-browncast-7-and-then-there-were-three/


wow, didn't know he had a podcast
thanks for posting the link


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

SullyND said:


> Of the three finalists? Sure.


Well of course of the 3. 

The only other person I would have preferred to see would of been Nikki.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Here's a little blurb about Justin... http://www.foodnetworkgossip.com/2013/06/where-is-justin-warner.html


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Normally I can guess the winner after the first show, or at least the top two. This year I was way off. Damaris isn't my cup of tea, but if you watched the recaps she really did come a long way from the beginning. I have a feeling the pie guy is going to be more popular in the long run, and it will not have anything to do with pies.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Well, I can't say that I'm surprised. I was, however, a little surprised that 'sins' guy got the ax in lieu of pie dude. I figured pie dude would get the least number of votes. I guess I'm in the minority, since he seems too skeevy to me. I wouldn't watch him at all - ever. 

I doubt if I will watch the winner either. I might check it out once but I just think they threw away people who were way better than any of the last three.

I would agree that Damaris did improve a lot and she looked really cute in the finale. I just think they push the wrong stuff and it leads to losing good people. They come right out of the box expecting people to be excellent on camera. For probably the vast, VAST majority of the population that is a learned skill. 

Meanwhile they think the likes of pie dude is entertaining and interesting?? alrighty then.


----------



## secondclaw (Oct 3, 2004)

So glad this is over! I mostly just FF'ed to the end, didn't care of the introspective. They really didn't bring out the best at the end, though Damaris wasn't a bad choice.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

secondclaw said:


> So glad this is over! I mostly just FF'ed to the end, didn't care of the introspective. They really didn't bring out the best at the end, though Damaris wasn't a bad choice.


I did FF right to the end. The other didn't really matter.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

If you FF'd to the end of the show, you missed some funny stuff.

I really enjoyed the finale with all the outtakes, etc.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Damaris is too cute. I liked the switch to that idea. Shes definitely at her best when directly interacting with someone - as opposed to just through the camera. 
I enjoyed Pie Guy's pilot more than expected. The idea of visiting cool places and turning their specialties into pies is much more interesting than just pies. 
Russell's sins theme didn't do much for me. All that on-trend stuff in a suitcase seemed super cheesy, and old.

I'm sure I'd check out any of the three - and Nikki if she gets a show

Yay!! Damaris! I think her show will be fun. I hadn't thought about filling some of the Paula void - but if that worked in her favor, that's cool. 



dthmj said:


> If you FF'd to the end of the show, you missed some funny stuff. I really enjoyed the finale with all the outtakes, etc.


I did, as well. Lots of funny bits - and nice to see how we'll the contestants seemed to get along... Even with Danushka. 
.


----------



## IDSmoker (Apr 11, 2004)

I wonder if Nikki's pregnancy had anything to do with the timing of her exit from the show? It certainly seemed odd at the time.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

secondclaw said:


> So glad this is over! I mostly just FF'ed to the end, didn't care of the introspective. They really didn't bring out the best at the end, though Damaris wasn't a bad choice.


Ditto. I FF'd the minute I started seeing the "let's look at person X's journey"...Zzzzz. The rest was nothing but worthless time filler.

Damaris seems like a nice lady, but I have no desire to seek out her show(s).


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

IDSmoker said:


> I wonder if Nikki's pregnancy had anything to do with the timing of her exit from the show? It certainly seemed odd at the time.


According to her blog she was surprised that she left. She said she was 6 months pregnant which seems to be around the time they stopped filming so I don't think it's related.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I think we saw from the outtakes the reason that Nikki ended up getting cut when she did. She had issues with "authority" from the beginning - she's mostly self-taught, so her depth of knowledge is limited. And the killer was that she has AWFUL knife skills and even just general kitchen safety skills. I think they realized that they could not put her on TV, without risking feeling responsible for a whole lot of viewers with cooking wounds. From the outtakes, it looked as if she either cut or burned herself at least once during every single challenge.

I agree that they went with Damaris ultimately because she fit a niche that they unexpectedly needed filling. We'll see if she can hack it as their new caucasian southerner.


----------



## JoBeth66 (Feb 15, 2002)

Meh. That's about as much excitement as I can muster over any of the finalists, quite frankly. I will probably watch Demaris once or twice, but I just don't see her show getting a regular spot on the Tivo.

I think you're right, though, Aaron- I think the lack of kitchen skills really hurt Nikki.


----------

